

Death tweet - stretchwithme
http://twitter.com/MarkShurtleff/status/16450339519

======
tptacek
This is even less relevant than the last tweet from this guy, which was also
killed off HN. Flagged!

~~~
stretchwithme
thank you for your input, o arbiter of relevance.

~~~
stretchwithme
The reason I posted this is that there is a great deal of controversy right
now about this government official using twitter to publish each step in the
process of executing someone. That IS relevant to technology.

Perhaps instead of posting the tweet, I should have posted the article that
lead me to it:

    
    
      http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/20100618/ts_ynews/ynews_ts2702

